# Idea for how Official WCA Events could work.



## DesertWolf (Dec 31, 2018)

So i've had this random idea which can be pretty stupid, but i thought would be worth sharing. So with the discussions around Events being removed/added that surround the community lately i thought of a way of how events can be recognised in the WCA. This may not be too clear but i'll develop a bit. 
The idea i came up with is a sort of tier system for wca events. What i mean is the following:

-Permanent events (6-10 events, but up for debate)
-Non-Permanent events (All other current official plus maybe some new events )

Now to be clear all events in both categories would be officially recognised events. Where the permanent/non permanent events thing would come into play would be for Championships, notably the World Championship. 
The permanent events would be those held in Every world championship where as the non-permanent events would rotate which would be included every iteration of the World's. The rotation wouldn't be random though, these events would be classified within separate groups and atleast one from every group would be present at a world championship.

Here's an Example using only current official events:

Permanent Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, 3BLD, FMC

Non-Permanent: 
BLD Events: 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD
Big Cubes: 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx
Side Events: Pyraminx, Skewb
Other events (can't think of a name): Clock, Feet, Square-1

World Championship 1:

Events: Permanent events + 4BLD, 6x6, Pyraminx, Clock

World Championship 2: 

Events: Permanent events + 5BLD, 7x7, Skewb, Feet

etc,...

This said every event would still be considered official during the year they are not part of worlds, which means that they would still be competed in during other comps in that year if the organiser chooses to have them.

This with the current official events would make worlds + other championship comps if they choose to follow that system (Note: if they wish they can have a different rotation for National Champs/ Continental Champs so that the gap between having an event in a major comp isn't too big) have a lot less events which in return allows for events held to have more rounds therefore giving them more importance. And would allow for other events to be added to the WCA without causing too much problems. I'd suggest that the groups remain at a max of 3 events so in the event that they are filled up a new group is formed to still keep events from disappearing for too long from worlds. 

Let me know what you think of this random idea. I'm open for discussion.

Edit:
The cool side of this thing would be that new events could be added and removed with more ease. The only thing I see could be problematic would be the controversies there'd be behind some events being included or excluded in the permanent events group. Although that could be based on the popularity of the event.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2019)

Nice idea, but there are lot of people who consider the side events as their main events.

It will be a disadvantage to them if this system is implemented.
Including more events in WCA is always a good thing IMO.

From the current 18 events, we can go upto 30 events including some edge turning and corner turning puzzles into WCA competitions.


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 2, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice idea, but there are lot of people who consider the side events as their main events.
> 
> It will be a disadvantage to them if this system is implemented.
> Including more events in WCA is always a good thing IMO.
> ...



Idk how easy it’d be to go to 30 events in the current system. This would mean that the organizers of major comps would have to figure out how to fit 30 events in few days. 
There’s always a group of people that’ll be affected when a system is changed but I don’t think it’ll be as bas as you make it seem. The reason there are groups is so that similar events have atleast one of them being at worlds. And usually one that has one of them as a main event will also be practicing other events within said group and be good at them too.
As an example someone that does Big BLD will not only do 4BLD or only 5BLD, but he will tend to do both. Same goes for 6x6 and 7x7. Obviously if this system is implemented they’d probably also start practicing a few different events which isn’t that bad.
This said and it’s where I think is the main selling point of this system it’s that it allows for there to be more events without complicating the organization of major comps. And as you said including more wca events is always a good thing.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2019)

Then I have a better idea to make the organization better at a world stage.

Let's suppose we have 35 events falling into 7 categories:

3x3 Events: 3x3, OH, FMC, Feet, Relay

BLD Events: 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, 6BLD, MBLD, TeamBLD

Big Cubes: 4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7

Side Events: Sq-1, Sq-2, Clover Cube, Pyraminx Crystal

Easy/Fast Events: 2x2, Pyraminx, Skewb, Ivy Cube, Master Magic, Rubik's Clock

Extreme events: 8x8,9x9,10x10, Gigaminx, Master Pyraminx

Other Twisty Puzzles: Redi Cube, Kilominx, Mirror Cube, Ghost Cube, Axis Cube

We can have an individual championship for each of the events, like World 3x3 Championship having all 3x3 events,
World BLD events having all the BLD events and so on.

And like the Olympics cycle, once every 4 years we can have all the 35 events staged at one place, and the event going on for over a week.
Organizing this would be a massive task, and on the other hand, the local competition organizers can focus only on one category and do an event in their region.

Sounds cool to me yo!


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 2, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> We can have an individual championship for each of the events, like World 3x3 Championship having all 3x3 events,
> World BLD events having all the BLD events and so on.
> 
> And like the Olympics cycle, once every 4 years we can have all the 35 events staged at one place, and the event going on for over a week.
> ...



My main issues with this are the following:

1. I don't want local competitions to only have to focus on one category. It makes local competitions boring and repetitive really quickly.

2. For all-rounders and people that practice all the events this sort of system could result problematic as they'd have to attend different championships which financially wouldn't be to great without talking about the time they'd have to stay there for the different championships.

3. 35 events IMO i think is a bit too extreme.

This said the thing i like the most is the idea you put forward about having one big comp with all events. Although hard to organise it'd be cool.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2019)

Hmmm,

regarding point 1, there are already specialized local comps taking space, like FMC America, Big Blind Weekend, Big Cube Days, No 3x3 Comp,
and so on.

Point 2, regarding all-rounders, there can be all-rounders who can do all the 35 events, we already have some young kids topping the SS comps, which have lot of unofficial puzzles. All-rounders will just need to invest more time to keep up their ranking if 35 or events more are introduced.


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 2, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> Point 2, regarding all-rounders, there can be all-rounders who can do all the 35 events, we already have some young kids topping the SS comps, which have lot of unofficial puzzles. All-rounders will just need to invest more time to keep up their ranking if 35 or events more are introduced.


Yh i know about that. What i meant was that they'll have to invest more too attend competitions. Because only certain events will be present for certain comps and as such they'll have to attend different championships just to do different types of events which can create some problems. This also reduces the amount of competitors in a championship as not everyone will be interested in going to certain championships.



abunickabhi said:


> regarding point 1, there are already specialized local comps taking space, like FMC America, Big Blind Weekend, Big Cube Days, No 3x3 Comp,
> and so on.


Regarding this point. I know they already exist, what i mean is that if we only have this type of comp it'll get annoying. Having them a few times is good and all but only having this type of comps isn't good.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2019)

DesertWolf said:


> Permanent Events: . . . OH



Why? OH adds virtually nothing. There are 42 people ranked in the top 100 for OH and 3x3 but only 8 for 3x3 and Feet. I literally only practice OH so that I can get a few more points in the forum weekly comps without getting any new hardware or bothering to learn anything new.


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 2, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Why? OH adds virtually nothing. There are 42 people ranked in the top 100 for OH and 3x3 but only 8 for 3x3 and Feet. I literally only practice OH so that I can get a few more points in the forum weekly comps without getting any new hardware or bothering to learn anything new.


1. I based it off popularity
2. It was an example 
3. With feet even only being considered to be removed it wouldn’t be a smart move to include it in the permanent events.

Also why the relation with 3x3 with feet? You could’ve mentioned any other event. anyway as someone that practices feet and doesn’t want it to be removed I’ll still say that feet shouldn’t be in the permanent events list I feel this system were to be used until the event I started popular enough/has enough backing Tim be added.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 2, 2019)

DesertWolf said:


> Also why the relation with 3x3 with feet?


Because I’ve done the figuring to see how much overlap there is between feet, 3x3, and OH. I’m not saying that if this system were adopted (which I’m not in favor of) that feet should be included in permanent events, just that OH shouldn’t be.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 2, 2019)

Chance of having 19 events in a near future is pretty close to 0, not to mention 35


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 2, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Because I’ve done the figuring to see how much overlap there is between feet, 3x3, and OH. I’m not saying that if this system were adopted (which I’m not in favor of) that feet should be included in permanent events, just that OH shouldn’t be.


Fair enough. I’m still for the current system, I just brought this up as an idea which could be developed a sub I still find the concept interesting to think about as it solves a lot of problems people have against how things currently are.


----------



## DesertWolf (Jan 2, 2019)

Sajwo said:


> Chance of having 19 events in a near future is pretty close to 0, not to mention 35


Yep that’s why I tended not to agree with the other system that was proposed.
This said 19-20 events would be possible with as system similar to the one I initially put out.


----------

